
GDPR: Don't Want to Be in Photos? Put a Red Dot on Your Forehead - dmmalam
https://petapixel.com/2018/08/17/festival-dont-want-to-be-in-photos-put-a-red-dot-on-your-forehead/
======
Doxin
This is clearly a stupid gimmick. Who in their right mind would walk around
with a dot on their head like that? (ignoring religious excemptions of course
;-) )

Big surprise: they only managed to hand out three of the red dots.

It almost seems like they are trying to (in bad faith) argue that no one has a
problem with their photograph being published.

------
jobigoud
Of all the possible colors and shape, why would they pick something already
used by a fraction of the population?

